# DX code for Free Air in Abdomen?



## bmcchargue

What DX code would be used for Free Air in Abdomen? The pt. has also been diagnosed with a perforated Viscus along with abdominal pain. Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## hcg

brenda mcchargue said:


> What DX code would be used for Free Air in Abdomen? The pt. has also been diagnosed with a perforated Viscus along with abdominal pain. Thanks so much for any help.




I used the code 568.89 (other specified disorder of peritoneum). It is called pneumoperitoneum (presence of air or gas in the abdominal cavity) as commonly called free air. The most common cause of free air is perforated abdominal viscus. I am not sure of this code but I used 569.83.

Hope that helps


----------

